# Refresh der PhenomII Reihe?



## Rollmops (24. Dezember 2011)

Schenkt man den Kollegen von XBitlabs.com glauben, plant AMD eventuell ein Refresh der Phenom Serie.
So sollen Zambezi Prozessoren die nicht die gewünschten Taktraten erreichen als PhenomII X8 verkauft werden. Man schließt das aus einem BIOS update für ein ECS Mainboard.
Man vermutet dass AMD bei einem X8 den Turbocore deaktiviert, sowie eventuelle Einschnitte beim L2/L3 Cache.
Das wäre ja nichts neues, schließlich machte AMD ein ähnlichen Schritt bei Llano (deaktivierte Grafikeinheit des AthlonII X4 für FM1).

Hier der Originalartikel:
AMD May Be Preparing Phenom II X8 Microprocessors - X-bit labs


P.S.: Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## JackOnell (24. Dezember 2011)

Ob der was reißt und nur für 900 chipsatz also am3+


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Dezember 2011)

Wären dann aber 8 Integer Kerne und keine 8 richtigen kerne wie es die Leute sich gewünscht hätten.

Hieß es nicht der Name Phenom verlässt uns jetzt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2011)

Was soll denn der Unsinn? 
Ist doch dann ein kaputter Bulldozer.
Wenn dann will ich einen Phenom in 32nm haben, als X4, X6 und X8 mit entsprechenden Kernen und nicht so einen Murks.

Man man, die bei AMD scheinen ja schon zu verzweifeln.


----------



## mnb93 (24. Dezember 2011)

Wünsch euch allen schöne Weihnachten 

@Topic:
Das ist doch schon seit einer Woche oder so bekannt. Außerdem steht das bei zwei Mainboardherstellern (ECS und Jetway) auf der offiziellen Website in den Support-Listen...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Dezember 2011)

Die Ironie der Geschichte:
Der Phenom III wird langsamer sein als der Phenom II!


----------



## Koyote (24. Dezember 2011)

Also es wird mir immer schleierhafter, wie AMD noch was erreichen möchte


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2011)

Koyote schrieb:


> Also es wird mir immer schleierhafter, wie AMD noch was erreichen möchte


 
Hauptsache im Gespräch bleiben und Klicks generieren sonst denken einige noch, dass AMD nur Grafikkarten produziert.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Dezember 2011)

So ein Murks, dann sind die Phenom II X8 langsamer als die X6? 
Frohe Weihnachten euch allen


----------



## Rollmops (24. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Unsinn?
> Ist doch dann ein kaputter Bulldozer.
> Wenn dann will ich einen Phenom in 32nm haben, als X4, X6 und X8 mit entsprechenden Kernen und nicht so einen Murks.
> 
> Man man, die bei AMD scheinen ja schon zu verzweifeln.


 
Definiere kaputt.. Die chips erreichen nicht den gewünschten takt, der rest geht aber ohne probleme.. 
Und wenns dann auch unter 100 euro kostet (was etwas utopisch ist..) wärs doch nett...

@mnb93
hab ich wohl verpasst^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Dezember 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten euch allen


 
Bei AMD werden die nicht so froh sein...


----------



## Koyote (24. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hauptsache im Gespräch bleiben und Klicks generieren sonst denken einige noch, dass AMD nur Grafikkarten produziert.


 Die Grafikkarten finde ich nicht schlecht. Benutze ja selber eine. Der Phenom II X4 965 ist für mich ein super Prozessor, der z.Z. mir noch genug Leistung gibt. Wenn es so weiter geht und ich aufrüsten möchte, werde ich aber wohl zu Intel greifen, gibt ja nix mehr anderes


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2011)

Rollmops schrieb:


> Definiere kaputt.. Die chips erreichen nicht den gewünschten takt, der rest geht aber ohne probleme..
> Und wenns dann auch unter 100 euro kostet (was etwas utopisch ist..) wärs doch nett...



Tja, das ist dann eben kaputt, ich weiß ja nicht, was für dich heil bedeutet aber wenn ein Chip nicht das erreicht, wofür er gedacht ist, ist er kaputt.
Eben Ausschuss und damit AMD die nicht wegwerfen muss, kommen die auf solche Ideen.


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Dezember 2011)

Mmh, das ist doch aber auch nur wieder ein umgelabel und eine beschnippellei wie bei Nvidia damals ... (G92 zB) ... dann sollen die lieber Ihre Entwicklung so voran bringen das es 4 -8 oder mehr echte Kerne sind die dabei die Protaktlestung eines Intels haben. 

Der Rest was die nun machen ist mehr Augenwischerei als alles andere


----------



## Rolk (24. Dezember 2011)

Mit einem Refresh hat das aber nichts zu tun. Das ist Resteverwertung für Chips die zwar zu schwach, aber zum wegwerfen zu Schade sind. Gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben...


----------



## Koyote (24. Dezember 2011)

Wer durch BD keinen großen Gewinn macht, muss wohl Reste verticken


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hauptsache im Gespräch bleiben und Klicks generieren sonst denken einige noch, dass AMD nur Grafikkarten produziert.


 
Das wäre vielleicht auch gar nicht so schlecht gewesen in letzter Zeit 



Rolk schrieb:


> Mit einem Refresh hat das aber nichts zu tun. Das  ist Resteverwertung für Chips die zwar zu schwach, aber zum wegwerfen zu  Schade sind. Gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben...


 
Stimmt aber dann sollte man sie nicht Phenom nennen sondern die Bulldozer eben nach unten erweitern.
So gibts dann Phenom3s die schlechter sind als Phenom2s.


----------



## TheMF6265 (24. Dezember 2011)

dann wird ja n Phenom II x8 mal eben langsamer als ein "echter" Phenom II x4 
da sollen sie sich lieber nen anderen Namen für den Ausschuss ausdenken, wenn die auch noch als Phenom auf den Markt kommen dann gute Nacht...

Trotzdem Fröhliche Weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## Dwayne1988 (24. Dezember 2011)

Amd Sempron III X8 ^^ damit würde es ja nicht stören da ein Bulli etwa den speed eines Athlon II hat? ^^ (geschätzt)


----------



## derP4computer (24. Dezember 2011)

Sie könnten ihn ja *Phendozer* nennen, einen Bulldozer mit Phenom III Namen in der Webung, wer hat das schon.
AMD muss echt arm dran sein.


----------



## Research (24. Dezember 2011)

Nicht schlecht da nichts verschwendet wird.

Ich will aber lieber eine Phenom II X6/8 in 32 nm und kleiner.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (24. Dezember 2011)

mir wärs lieber, wenn die den L2/L3-cache des phenom2 erweitern, die pro-takt-leistung erhöhen und den chip kleiner machen. mehr will ich nicht


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Dezember 2011)

Auf der Seite von Jetway, auf die sich der Artikel von XBitLabs stützt, steht kein Wort (mehr?) von Phenom II X8. Die neuen  Modellnummern sind allesamt mit dem Tag "Engineering Sample" versehen. Eventuell handelt es sich also um kommende FX-Prozessoren.


----------



## bulldozer (24. Dezember 2011)

na das wird ein Theater... 
Phenom II X8 die langsamer sind als Phenom II X4.. rofl

Ich weiss wirklich nicht was AMD sich dabei denkt.


----------



## SoniX (24. Dezember 2011)

Da behalte ich doch lieber mein x6 1090T,will mich doch nicht verschlechtern


----------



## ViP94 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich verstehe gar nicht, wieso jetzt hier alle so flamen?
Teildefekte oder nicht taktfreudige Chips trotzdem unter einem anderen Label zu verkaufen ist doch völlig in Ordnung.
Mach doch Intel mit seinen SB Celerons und Pentiums nicht anders.
Aber gegen die wird hier nichts gesagt.
Und die neuen Phenoms bringen dann mehr Befehlssätze, vielleicht auch eine niedrige Leistungsaufnahme und bieten dank 8 "Kernen" auch eine gute Zukunftssicherheit.
Und wer nicht will, muss sie ja nicht kaufen.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Dezember 2011)

ViP94 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht, wieso jetzt hier alle so flamen?
> Teildefekte oder nicht taktfreudige Chips trotzdem unter einem anderen Label zu verkaufen ist doch völlig in Ordnung.
> Mach doch Intel mit seinen SB Celerons und Pentiums nicht anders.
> Aber gegen die wird hier nichts gesagt.
> ...


 
Kannst du das belegen das Intel das auch macht? Nach meinem letzten Wissenstand macht Intel das nicht.

Weiterhin: Die neuen Phenoms hießen zwar dann x8, hätten aber 4 Module und 8 Integer Kerner. Über die Leistungsaufnahme bzw. das Leistungs pro Watt Verhötlnis kann man nur mutmaßen. Leistungsmäßig werden sie aber im großen und ganzen unter dem x6 angesiedelt sein, da der FX 8xxx ja kaum drüber hinauskommt.


----------



## Rizoma (24. Dezember 2011)

Rollmops schrieb:


> Definiere kaputt.. Die chips erreichen nicht den gewünschten takt, der rest geht aber ohne probleme..
> Und wenns dann auch unter 100 euro kostet (was etwas utopisch ist..) wärs doch nett...
> 
> @mnb93
> hab ich wohl verpasst^^



So lange das teil Schlechter ist wie mein jetziger PH-II ist es mir egal wie teuer die Dinger sind so nen Teil würde ich mir niemals einbauen geschweige den kaufen!

Das die immer ihre Etablierten Marken nahmen für so nen Müll nehmen müssen
Athlon früher geiler Prozessor --> Athlon heute low Budget Prozessor
Phenom bisher Gute Prozessoren --> demnächst nur noch Abfallprodukt


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Dezember 2011)

Wenn das Teil nen guten Namen hat kaufen die Dau's eben auch wenns Mist ist. Marketingtricks.
Man hat die Marke ja erst mühelvoll aufgebaut, ist ja Kapital


----------



## Rizoma (24. Dezember 2011)

das ist aber eine Milchmädchenrechnung da man einen Namen schneller ruiniert als ihn aufbaut


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Dezember 2011)

Die Markennamen Athlon und Pheneom sollten doch eh abgeschafft werden afaik, warum nicht nochmal Profit rausschlagen?
AMD profitiert doch bis heute Extrem von seinem Namen, was meinst wie oft man hört "Ich nehm lieber einen AMD weil - ich schon immer AMD hatte - ich nicht wusste das Intel so viel besser ist - weil die doch damals auch schon gut waren...usw


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Dezember 2011)

ViP94 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht, wieso jetzt hier alle so flamen?
> Teildefekte oder nicht taktfreudige Chips trotzdem unter einem anderen Label zu verkaufen ist doch völlig in Ordnung.
> Mach doch Intel mit seinen SB Celerons und Pentiums nicht anders.
> Aber gegen die wird hier nichts gesagt.
> ...


 Vllt wegen der irreführenden Bezeichnung "X8", die dem Kunden suggeriert ein besseres Produkt als bei dem "X6" zu bekommen=


----------



## Rizoma (24. Dezember 2011)

naja es wird ja eigentlich nur gesagt das er mehr Kerne hat aber das er dann besser sein soll wird vom Kunden selber interpretiert


----------



## dochurt (24. Dezember 2011)

Die Resteverwertung landet wahrscheinlich in irgendwelchen OEM-Fertigkisten, wobei ich nicht ausschließen würde das man sie auch einzeln bekommen kann


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2011)

Research schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht da nichts verschwendet wird.
> 
> Ich will aber lieber eine Phenom II X6/8 in 32 nm und kleiner.


 


Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> mir wärs lieber, wenn die den L2/L3-cache des phenom2 erweitern, die pro-takt-leistung erhöhen und den chip kleiner machen. mehr will ich nicht


 Dito!


----------



## hfb (25. Dezember 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> naja es wird ja eigentlich nur gesagt das er mehr Kerne hat aber das er dann besser sein soll wird vom Kunden selber interpretiert


 
Zu so einem Satz fällt mir dann auch nichts mehr ein.
Ich wünsche dir von Herzen, dass du allgemein recht häufig auf diese Art von Marketing reinfällst und deine Kohle sauber versaubeutelst.

Abgesehen davon ist schon die Aussage mit den Kernen eine Lüge.


----------



## geo (25. Dezember 2011)

also mir wurde noch kein kaputter Chip angedreht 

Und wer es ganz genau nehmen will darf keine CPU kaufen, die sind alle voll mit Fehlern 

Bevor alle rum jaulen erst mal schauen was kommt, was es kostet und dafür leistet


----------



## H@buster (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich empfinde den Titel als irreführend, ich hatte schon gehofft, dass AMD den Thuban schnell mal eben auf 28nm shrinkt und 2 Kerne mehr draufpackt. Besser als Bulldozer wird das ja allemal :-/

Und den guten Namen der Phenoms mit solchen Ranzprodukten totzuschlagen ist keine gute Idee, AMD. Nennt die Teile lieber Sempron.


----------



## Panto (25. Dezember 2011)

ein krüppel von einem krüppel sozusagen


----------



## Rizoma (25. Dezember 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Zu so einem Satz fällt mir dann auch nichts mehr ein.
> Ich wünsche dir von Herzen, dass du allgemein recht häufig auf diese Art von Marketing reinfällst und deine Kohle sauber versaubeutelst.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist schon die Aussage mit den Kernen eine Lüge.



Das wird mir aber sehr wahrscheinlich so gut wie nie passieren. Da ich hier in einem Klasse Forum, mit vielen intelligenten Usern, unterwegs bin und mich informiere bevor ich etwas kaufe. *mich mal auf meiner eigenen Schleimspur selber überhole*
Übrigens das mit den Kernen ist auch nicht gelogen er hat ja 8 Kerne aber nur Integerkerne und keine echten


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Dezember 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Das wird mir aber sehr wahrscheinlich so gut wie nie passieren. Da ich hier in einem Klasse Forum, mit vielen intelligenten Usern, unterwegs bin und mich informiere bevor ich etwas kaufe. *mich mal auf meiner eigenen Schleimspur selber überhole*
> Übrigens das mit den Kernen ist auch nicht gelogen er hat ja 8 Kerne aber nur Integerkerne und keine echten


 
Klar ist es gelogen. Soweit ich in diesem Forum gelernt habe gibt es eine gewisse Definition dafür, was ein Kern ist. Und das bietet ein FX Prozessor nicht 8 mal, weil eben bestimmte Elemente nur 4 mal vorhanden sind.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Dezember 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Kannst du das belegen das Intel das auch macht? Nach meinem letzten Wissenstand macht Intel das nicht.
> 
> Weiterhin: Die neuen Phenoms hießen zwar dann x8, hätten aber 4 Module und 8 Integer Kerner. Über die Leistungsaufnahme bzw. das Leistungs pro Watt Verhötlnis kann man nur mutmaßen. Leistungsmäßig werden sie aber im großen und ganzen unter dem x6 angesiedelt sein, da der FX 8xxx ja kaum drüber hinauskommt.


 
Klar macht das Intel  Haben Sie schon immer gemacht, und werden Sie auch immer machen 

Es gibt nur teilweise einen extra DIE für die kleineren Prozessoren. Je nach dem wie gut die Yealds sind, und wie groß die Absatzmengen sind.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Dezember 2011)

Ja eben. Es gibt bei Intel mehr Extra Die's.
Bei AMD werden ja aus Phenom x6's teilweise Athlon x2(?)/x3 gemacht.
Das finde ich schon heftig bzw. heftiger.


----------



## geo (25. Dezember 2011)

Also Intel schaltet Cache ab und auch Kerne auch wenn sie mehrere Masken verwenden.

Warum regen sich Leute auf wenn AMD für sehr günstiges Geld kastrierte 4 Kerner anbietet die sich auch zu etwa 50% freischalten lassen. Wenn man etwas Ahnung hat kann man für kleines Geld ein schnelles System bekommen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann hat man ein dem Preis entsprechendes Produkt gekauft das fehlerfrei läuft. Ob in dem Chip 2 tote Kerne liegen intressiert doch keinen Mensch.
Kommt übrigens auch darauf an was der Markt verlangt, denn Chips werden offt so gelabelt wie es gerade gebraucht wird. Kommt ein OEM und bestellt 2 / 3 / 4 Kerner werden diese offtmals aus der selben Charge geliefert eigendlich würden 90% der Chips auch als 4 Kerner laufen, aber der OEM bekommt was er will.


----------



## ReaCT (25. Dezember 2011)

Alles unter den beiden jetzigen Top-CPU's für Sockel 2011 und 1155 kann! ein “Abfallprodukt“ sein. Bei AMD ist es nicht anders und ebenso hat es hier extra wafer, die nur für schwächere CPU's sind


----------



## Rolk (25. Dezember 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ja eben. Es gibt bei Intel mehr Extra Die's.
> Bei AMD werden ja aus Phenom x6's teilweise Athlon x2(?)/x3 gemacht.
> Das finde ich schon heftig bzw. heftiger.



Bisher gab es Die´s für Athlon II X2, Athlon II X4, Phenom II X4 und Phenom II X6. Gib mal einen Link wo ein Thuban zum Athlon II X2/X3 kastriert wurde. Das bezweifle ich nämlich ganz stark.


----------



## dochurt (25. Dezember 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Bisher gab es Die´s für Athlon II X2, Athlon II X4, Phenom II X4 und Phenom II X6. Gib mal einen Link wo ein Thuban zum Athlon II X2/X3 kastriert wurde. Das bezweifle ich nämlich ganz stark.


 Ginge auch ein X4 ?? Amd x4 640@ x6 1405t - Forum de Luxx



> Soweit ich in diesem Forum gelernt habe gibt es eine gewisse Definition dafür, was ein Kern ist.


In einen Forum lernt man so was nicht, dass lernt man durch Lesen bei einer Vorstellung einer neuen Architektur auf guten Webseiten. 
Wäre mir Neu, dass man die Definition eines Kerns in einen Forum lernt - AMD hat die Integer-Einheiten als Kern beschrieben, was auch 
ersichtlich ist in den Slides. Das die Bulldozer-Kerne nicht mehr mit ehemaligen/ oder denen von Intel vergleichbar ist, sollte mittlerweile auch 
der letzte Depp geschallt haben. Ich gehöre nicht zu denen die meinen nur weil es 8Kerne sind, müsse ich die auch mit anderen 8Kernern 
vergleichen, dass ist nämlich schwachfug. 

Ich persönlich hab noch nie etwas von einen selbsternannten CPU-Experten in einen Forum gelernt, einige meinen sie wären es - Die es sind, vertreiben 
sich nicht in Hardware-Foren die Zeit um die Ohren, die bringen ihr Wissen in den Firmen ein 

Wer bietet denn kostenlos sein Wissen in Foren an ? Wahrscheinlich Superreiche die nicht wissen wohin mit ihre Zeit


----------



## Jan565 (25. Dezember 2011)

Ist doch gut von AMD.

Ich finde aber, die sollten dann schon eher die Deneb Architektur nehmen und daraus einen 8 Kerner bauen in 32nm. Der hat zwar nicht so eine hohe IPC, aber kann höher getaktet werden und hat dadurch dann mehr Leistung. Das währe wohl eher sinnvoller. 

Wollte mir auch erst einen FX-8120 kaufen, aber bei mageren Leistung nein danke.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Dezember 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ja eben. Es gibt bei Intel mehr Extra Die's.
> Bei AMD werden ja aus Phenom x6's teilweise Athlon x2(?)/x3 gemacht.
> Das finde ich schon heftig bzw. heftiger.


 
Ähm.... Denk bitte mal an Westemere. Da wurde aus dem Hexa-Core-DIE teils sogar ein Singlecore wenn ich mich recht erinnere...

GoldenMic, die schenken sich da rein gar nichts.



dochurt schrieb:


> Ginge auch ein X4 ?? Amd x4 640@ x6 1405t - Forum de Luxx
> 
> In einen Forum lernt man so was nicht, dass lernt man durch Lesen bei einer Vorstellung einer neuen Architektur auf guten Webseiten.
> Wäre mir Neu, dass man die Definition eines Kerns in einen Forum lernt - AMD hat die Integer-Einheiten als Kern beschrieben, was auch
> ...


 
Klar und Wikipedia und alle sonstigen Wikis, tutorials etc. sind alles optische Täuschungen, genau wie freie Landkarten etc...


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (25. Dezember 2011)

> Das die Bulldozer-Kerne nicht mehr mit ehemaligen/ oder denen von Intel vergleichbar ist, sollte mittlerweile auch
> der letzte Depp geschallt haben.


Der letzte Depp in diesem Forum. es gibt ja immer noch nen paar leute in deutschland, die nicht in diesem forum aktiv sind.


> Ich gehöre nicht zu denen die meinen nur weil es 8Kerne sind, müsse ich die auch mit anderen 8Kernern
> vergleichen, dass ist nämlich schwachfug.


sie werden sich wunder, wie viele meinen, dass das kein schwachsinn ist (gibts das wort schwachfug überhaupt) und diese leute werden durch die marketingtricks in die irre geführt also einfach nur verarscht.


----------



## dochurt (25. Dezember 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ähm.... Denk bitte mal an Westemere. Da wurde aus dem Hexa-Core-DIE teils sogar ein Singlecore wenn ich mich recht erinnere...
> 
> GoldenMic, die schenken sich da rein gar nichts.
> 
> ...


 Wiki ist der Entwickler und Produzent der Architektur und AMD als selbiger sollte sich fortan an diese Quellen richten


----------



## wasserstoffkopf (26. Dezember 2011)

Das wird ein totaler reinfall, einen Defekten Bulli als Phenom zu  verscheuern.
Ein echter PhenomII x8 mit acht richtigen Kernen und dazu  noch in 32nm wäre echt gei.
Na wir wärs AMD?????


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann AMD verstehen, so verringert man den Ausschuss. Allerdings würde ich die dann als Athlon vermarkten, denn
das würde ja wenigstens noch Sinn machen. Athlons waren ja immer schon (also seid Phenom) beschnitten.
Mitlerweile hat der Phenom ja einen relativ guten Ruf. Schade das man den ebenso zerstört wie den vom FX...


----------



## hfb (26. Dezember 2011)

dochurt schrieb:


> Das die Bulldozer-Kerne nicht mehr mit ehemaligen/ oder denen von Intel vergleichbar ist, sollte mittlerweile auch
> der letzte Depp geschallt haben. Ich gehöre nicht zu denen die meinen nur weil es 8Kerne sind, müsse ich die auch mit anderen 8Kernern
> vergleichen, dass ist nämlich schwachfug.



Genau.
Mein Auto hat 5000 PS.
Diese PS sind zwar mit den PS aller anderen Menschen auf dieser Welt nicht vergleichbar.
Aber in meiner kleinen Welt sind es 5000.

Ehrlich, ich verstehe deinen Ansatz, aber er greift hier nicht.
Kern bleibt Kern, entweder man hat ihn, oder man hat ihn nicht.

Es wäre wirklich Zeit, hier eine neue Nomenklatur einzuführen. Entweder Module oder 0,8 Kerne oder fast 8 Kerne oder ganz
einfach 8 Integer-Kerne.
Genau, letzteres wäre korrekt, die Leute gewöhnen sich schon dran. So viel Genauigkeit muss sein.
Bei den echt schwulen Bi-Byte-Angaben legt PCGH ja auch einen missionarischen Eifer, der einer wirklich wichtigen Sache würdig wäre, an den Tag. Warum hier nicht?

Wenn ich dann in der aktuellen PCG beim Komplettrechnertest lese, der FX-4100 wäre ein 4-Kerner, dann überlege ich ernsthaft, dem Redakteur GoldenMic auf den Hals zu hetzen.


----------



## dochurt (27. Dezember 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ich verstehe deinen Ansatz, aber er greift hier nicht.
> Kern bleibt Kern, entweder man hat ihn, oder man hat ihn nicht.


 


> *AMD* hat die *Integer-Einheiten als Kern beschrieben*, was auch
> ersichtlich ist in den Slides. Das die Bulldozer-Kerne nicht mehr mit  ehemaligen/ oder denen von Intel vergleichbar ist, sollte mittlerweile  auch
> der letzte Depp geschallt haben.


Richtig wäre außerdem ihn als 4Moduler zu bezeichnen, falsch wäre es ihn als 4Kerner zu bezeichnen .
Da die meisten nichts mit Modulen anfangen können, wir reden hier von min. 98% der User sind die 8Bulldozer-Kerne völlig Legitim . Die Anzahl 
der Kerne sagt über die Leistung in Spielen und Anwendungen vorab nichts aus, da die meisten Spiele nur 4Threads benutzen und bei Anwendungen 
kommt es drauf an ob diese auch die ganzen Kerne unterstützen. IM Desktop gibt es kaum welche, wenn dann findet man diese nur in Professionellen 
Programmen. Wie man nun auf Leistung kommt mit einer bestimmten Anzahl von Kernen hängt auch mit der IPC zusammen, denn die selbige ist 
bei zbs. Intel um Längen höher als bei AMD. Ein i3-2120 hat eine 45% höhere SingleThread Performance als ein PII955, in MT sind beide gleichauf, 
ist der 955 im Vergleich zum i3 nun jetzt kein 4Kerner mehr ?? Stellt euch mal vor, Intel würde ein 3Kerner mit SMT raus bringen, was wäre dann 
ein PII X6 1100T dann ??

Alles wischi waschi, einfach mal den Vergleich mit alten/neuen Architekturen beiseite 
legen und die neue als solche Annehmen - Berechnungen ala 0,8/7,2 auf der Richterskala helfen da net weiter ^^

Aber he, man könnte auch eine Sammelklage gegen AMD einreichen, dass AMD ihren FX8xxx (8Kerner) falsch bezeichnet. Wer da wohl recht bekommt vor Gericht


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Dezember 2011)

Genau, kehren wir alle Details untern Teppich, ist ja völlig egal wie was aufgebaut ist und welche Effekt das hat.
Und wehe die bringen keine Leistung und niemand weiß dann damit umzugehen.
Aber wer interessiert sich schon für genaue Details? Grade in nem PC und Hardware Forum?
Ist doch völlig wayne.


----------



## dochurt (27. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum Du nichts verstehst


----------



## hfb (27. Dezember 2011)

Nochmal, nennen wir sie einfach Integer-Kerne.
Wer sich dafür interessiert, wird herausfinden, was es ist, und wer nicht, dem ist es eh egal.

Um in deiner Welt zu bleiben, die neue Architektur einfach mit dem Namen der alten zu benennen ist nun mal nicht
richtig, und es ist absolut irreführend.


----------



## dochurt (27. Dezember 2011)

Wieso eigentlich meiner Welt ^^ Das ist das was AMD macht und ich hab nicht behauptet das es Legitim wäre eine neue Architektur in eine 
ältere umzubenennen. Namen sind ja auch nur Schall und Rauch, der ursprüngliche Pentium von Damals hat nichts mehr mit dem neuen am Hut


----------



## derP4computer (31. Dezember 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Nochmal, nennen wir sie einfach Integer-Kerne.
> Wer sich dafür interessiert, wird herausfinden, was es ist, und wer nicht, dem ist es eh egal.
> 
> Um in deiner Welt zu bleiben, die neue Architektur einfach mit dem Namen der alten zu benennen ist nun mal nicht
> richtig, und es ist absolut irreführend.


Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber Recht hast du.

Ein kleiner Ausflug: 
Diese Politik die AMD da macht, ist aber leider an der Tagesordnung, haben sogar auch schon ganze Länder so gemacht.
In China sagt dir jedes kleine Kind, daß Tibet einen Krieg gegen China angefangen hat.
Es war natürlich anders herum und diente der Besetzung des Gebietes.

Zurück zum Thema: 
Irgendwann hat AMD die Leute so weit, daß alle an echte Kerne glauben, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Propaganda halt.


----------

